# Oakley's Foal Watch Thread



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

She is sired by Will Spot Ya:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

And out of a mare that is sired by Dirty Sonny:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry, I can't figure out how to do more than one picture at a time and put the words in order with the pictures. So, moving on...

She has been bred to Gentlemen Send Roses (pedigree)


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

And he is sired by Whata Investment:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

And out of a mare sired by Skips Artist:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

So, now you know the families! Let's take a look at the growing baby bump! The first picture was at 78 days:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothing happened for a while, then I took a picture at 217 days:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

249 days, covered in mud, lol:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

257 days, cleaner, thank goodness:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

276 days... cold and snowy:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

And we arrive to a few days ago at 304 days, and also the first udder picture. As you can see we actually have some development. She's a maiden, so I am happy to see this.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

And, I'm very sorry if that was annoying to post so many different times, but I couldn't seem to figure out how to post pictures "in" the thread so I could explain each one like I can on the other forum I visit. Anyway, I'm looking forward to the rest of this journey and I'm so glad to share it with you!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Definitely nice pedigree.

When I seen the first picture of her...I was really thinking that she was not very attractive. (Was she injured? Back right pastern looks swollen)

But...The further along pictures she looks much much nicer. Looks like she's gained some weight and muscle. Nicer looking legs etc.

I think your going to have quite an attractive, colorful baby. With a stacked pedigree!

My maiden went at 337 days. Not much further for you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Definitely nice pedigree.


Thanks 



CLaPorte432 said:


> When I seen the first picture of her...I was really thinking that she was not very attractive. (Was she injured? Back right pastern looks swollen)


Well, I blame myself for that. I know they are ugly pictures, but my bf is rather inexperienced in both standing up a horse and taking decent pictures of one, so I try to either hold her and direct the camera, or take the picture and direct him holding her. Fails either way. lol

Yes, she was rather badly injured on that pastern before I got her. It's always swollen and has an ugly scar. :-(



CLaPorte432 said:


> But...The further along pictures she looks much much nicer. Looks like she's gained some weight and muscle. Nicer looking legs etc.


Must have gotten lucky and got some better pictures. lol Plus all the winter woolies!



CLaPorte432 said:


> I think your going to have quite an attractive, colorful baby. With a stacked pedigree!
> 
> My maiden went at 337 days. Not much further for you!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. We plan to show the baby and we're looking forward to that adventure.

We're planning on taking a trip to Lexington on March 13th to attend Road to the Horse, we will only be gone for the day, but I fully expect her to foal on that day just to spite me. :lol:


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful horses, and it will be a beautiful baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Good looking mare and stallion. I hope everything goes smoothly for you! 

If you want to post multiple photos, click on the "Go Advanced" button and click on the paperclip icon across the top of the text box. You can upload multiple files from there. After you've finished, select "close this window" and when you click on the paperclip again, you can insert them one at a time or just click on insert all. If you want to see what pictures will go in what order, you can click on the "preview post" button under the text box and it will show you what your post is going to look like. Hope that helps!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I went and picked up Oakley's vaccinations today since we are about 30 days out. She'll be getting them with her evening supper.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

She's beautiful, and I'm excited for you! I hope she foals BEFORE you lose your mind! Lol I'll be watching for updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like she is right on track,so far following the manual:lol: Big countdown is on:happydance:. Do you have a monitored stall for her so you can watch? Makes foal watch a little easier:wink:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Don'tIDoubtIt. 

paintedpastures- We don't have a foal cam set up, but we've been contemplating the idea. Some of the foal alarms are nice, but I have no idea on the prices.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

My dad and I looked at getting a barn cam for lilly, but decided against it since this is going to be a one time event. Here the camera was arpund $400 and the dvr was aròund $400. I don't know if you need both of those things or can just live stream without the dvr. American and Canadian prices are pretty similar, so I'm assuming it would be the same for you. It would be handy to have for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Subbing!!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going to look into it Glynnis, I figure I could probably resell it after the event. My issue is that the barn is so far from the house that I don't know if it will transmit that far.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I gave Oakley her vaccinations and kept a close eye on her for the next hour to see if she had any sort of reaction. I gave 3 shots, one in each side of the neck and one in the bum, so I know which shot was where and if she has a reaction, I will know which one it was. So far, no swelling or stiffness.

We decided today that foaling outside is just going to be too gross and risky. We have had an OBSCENE winter. So much ice and snow that even the ag lime dry lot is soaked and a bit squishy (though not sink ankle-deep squishy like the pasture is!) March can be so rainy and we just don't see it drying out enough, so we have resigned ourselves to pulling the divider out to make the 12x24 stall next Wednesday.

My goals this week will be to get the foaling kit together, dig out the baby halter and oil it up, and order some of those test strips. I am going to look into the foaling cameras and see if I can find any that will transmit wirelessly all the way to the house, as our barn is a good 500+ feet away.

So, without further ado, pics from today, day 310:

Lest you think she doesn't have a face because it's always in the feeder!








Here's the belly. I can only get her to stand still by feeding her, so that's why her face is always stuffed in the feeder or hay net, 








Side shot of the udder.








From underneath, not filling up in the nipples yet.








Thanks Glynnis, for teaching me how to do the pictures in one post!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

This may sound silly, but look into camera baby monitors. Check the range on them and see if you can get one. That's what we're using. I'm horrible at distances, so I'm not sure how far the barn is from the house, but we are just on the edge of the monitor's range. The monitor has to stay in the dining room. It might save you some money if a barn cam costs $400!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

DontIDoubtIt-- those are extremely affordable!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

That's true, I didn't think of a baby monitor. Will it transmit through metal, though? And I love her facial expression in that first picture! Was that after vaccinations?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

No, lol, she was just being sneaky. She was eating and I left the stall door cracked like that so I could get my phone to take pictures and I turned around and she was like "Ohai!"


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

We had a bit of a reaction to the WNV/EWT vaccine. Nothing major, just a swollen area on the neck that is going down now.

She's been lifting her tail a lot and is very uncomfortable, especially her udder. Touching it usually causes a quickly lifted leg and maybe a slow kick upward like "get off... waah."

Today she had "cankles". lol Very stocked up in the rear legs. So I put a halter and lead on her and we did laps around the dry lot, stopping every two or three laps for a bite of hay... my version of hand-grazing, since we tried to walk in the yard and pasture and sank to our ankles in the overly soft ground. After just a few laps the poor mare was breathing hard and so was her best buddy, my 30-year-old gelding that refuses to leave her side, no matter how annoyed she gets with him.

I dug out my foal halter from the tack trunk. It was last used 10 years ago on my youngest horse. I let her smell it and asked if she remembered it. I informed her there is going to be a new "baby" and that it was time for her to grow up. (Not likely, she's a 10-year-old yearling. lol) The halter is in need of oil and TLC, but I'll have it in tip top shape by the time the bundle of joy arrives!

Dirty old halter:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, well, it's upside down... but you get the idea!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

We don't have to do WNV or espephilitis vaccines here thank god but reading up on them, they aren't the nicest are they!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

No, and she seems to get lumps from this one every year, and also from the Rhino Pneumabort, so 5, 7 & 9 month shots made her uncomfortable. She's such a good girl for her shots though. I just show her the syringe and she stands stock still until I am done. Such a good girl.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just subbing so I can join the watch! Now that "Don't" has had her foal, I can allow myself to get sucked in to another thread


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

You must be getting so excited! She's getting closer! I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Day 314 on 2-24-14









No changes to report, just waiting oh-so-patiently. :-|


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's looking really good. Just think, she'll be in the "safe foaling zone" in 3 days! This is my favourite time of year. I love to read about everyone else's mares and upcoming foals.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

So here's your photo update at day 320. Sorry for the dark-ish pictures. We were unable to open the big door due to freezing rain







and so no natural light to help with the pics.

Big belly, no apparent v'ing.









Udder from the side:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Udder from underneath:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









So, no change in the milk situation. :-|

And still we wait...


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's looking really good. I hope you don't have to wait too much longer! She's looks super cute and round.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Update time!

Here she is from behind, not dropped yet!










Here's a side shot, no v-ing yet!









Get a load of that milk vein!









And another udder shot. I don't see a change from the last one, but I thought maybe you guys might see something I don't with "fresh eyes" that don't ogle her every day.









Today is day 323. I'm going to the store today to get some Nolvasan and I'm going to pick up some Ivermectin to deworm mommy after delivery. I've been lazy, so I haven't cleaned the halter yet, but I'm off today and tomorrow, so it will get done soon. I'm trying to pace myself so I don't get everything done all at once and have nothing to keep myself busy with. ha ha


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I bought Hibiclens, pH test strips, and Ivermectin yesterday.

Today I managed to actually clean the tips of the nipples off and gently squeezed them and expressed a bit of fluid. She didn't try to kick at me, so I ever so gingerly cupped one side of her udder in my fingertips and gently squeezed and pulled down a bit... holy moly... I was given a palmful! lol That was my first time ever getting anything out, so I definitely wasn't expecting so much. I repeated on the other side and got similar results. Tomorrow I will take out a little cup to collect it in and give the pH strips a whirl. I am very happy that she was allowing me to do so without kicking up toward her belly like she has been doing.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Subbing!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

She's getting there!! Doesn't look too much longer:wink:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Today is day 325. This is what we are dealing with... still carrying wide, not dropped yet: 








And from the side... no v-ing that I can see, although she's huge, but pic is slightly distorted because I am standing instead of squatting. My other mare was right behind me and I didn't want to put my head at kicking level. But I like how big it makes her look... adds more drama to my thread here, ha ha!









And, the obligatory boobie-shot.









I got a bit of my fingers in the shot, so please forgive. It's hard to see what exactly I'm taking a picture of because of the glare on the screen, so I'm just kind of sticking the phone under there and taking a bunch of shots and hoping for the best. The funny thing is that my boyfriend's mom happened to stop by for a visit and thought it very odd that I was taking boobie-shots for the internet. I explained to her that some people do hoo-ha shots, too. She thought that was pretty funny, but I explained the changes that we look for and she found it pretty interesting. Things are starting to loosen up back there, by the way. 

Anyhow, back to the boobies. I handled them much more today than I have so far. I was even able to get up in that crevice and clean out some of the sludge she's accumulated since they began to swell and hurt. I used to clean her every week until she started developing an udder and then she got real touchy about it. She really seemed to enjoy the cleaning today. I even took a little Nyquil cup out there and put some milk in it to see what color it was. Meh. It was clear and colorless, so we've got some more thumb-twiddling time yet. But, I couldn't resist....









As you can see, it's a solid 8.5. lol I knew it was a waste of a pH strip just by the milk color, but I was eager to try just because I've never used one before. I'll check her milk daily and keep you guys updated on any progress.


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

I love these threads. I'm just glad we don't have pictures taken of our "bits" to be viewed by strangers
.:shock::lol:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Today's update, day 326.

Still wide, she was resting one foot, so baby was mostly pushed to the left side: 








Here's the side shot:









And the udder:









There was actually some droplets at the end of the teats when I first looked, but the stuff expressed is still clear and colorless. She was a bit ouchy about me trying to express some, so I might just give her rubs and scratches tomorrow without trying to get anything out. I don't want to sour her on the idea of it, since she's doing so well with letting me handle her udder now.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been really busy, getting straw, hay and lots of stuff going on that's non-horsey. I did get the foal halter oiled and ready to go. It's butter-soft now. I <3 olive oil for renewing old leather. I've taken pictures daily, but there really are no visual changes. I tested the pH yesterday and it was an 8. Still have time to go.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is looking great, JDC! I can't wait to see the foal! I love the pattern on your mare!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, I'm hoping the foal looks just like her.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, looks like we're safe to go to Lexington for the Road to the Horse today. No physical changes and the pH is about 7.75. So, dropped a bit, but nothing drastic.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Aaaannnndddd... back from Road to the Horse and no baby. Glad I didn't just sit home and watch a mare not give birth all day/night.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Oakley update, day 334: Her back end is really mushy and inside the vulva is a pink/red/purple mix. She's been bleeding a bit in the last few days, but that's pretty normal. I've been keeping an eye out for the mucous plug, but haven't really noticed anything. She still has no noticeable v shape, so still carrying the foal wide. There's been no growth in the udder since the last pics, no wax on the nipples. Her milk is starting to get a yellowish color to it, still salty. (Boyfriend literally freaked when he saw me tasting it the other day, ha ha.) I didn't have the pH strips with me today, so I didn't test it. No pics either today, as I also didn't take my cell phone.

Yesterday we had a guy bring over two huge round bales of teff hay, which was tested to be as high in protein/nutrients as his first cutting of alfalfa and is fescue-free. We put those out in the dry lot with the idea of them doubling as food and bedding. We filled the run-in shed and Oakley's stall with straw. (Ugh I hate picking manure out of straw!) The horses ate so much! lol When we fed last night, Oakley didn't seem to want to finish her grain. I didn't know if it was from being stuffed on the hay, or a sign of impending delivery.







Today, we put her in her stall because it's nasty outside (windy, cold, and snow is moving in) and she only ate about half of her grain. Again, not sure if she's stuffed from the hay or just not feeling it because of the pregnancy. She doesn't seem agitated or restless in any way. Very mellow and lovey-dovey. I'm leaning towards stuffed. They love that teff more than any other hay I've ever fed. In past years we have bought it for the old gelding because it's soft and very palatable and we would give his leftovers to the girls. They made it quite obvious that it was their very favorite by eating every scrap of the teff that we gave them before touching their other hay (a timothy, orchard grass, brome mix.)

That's all for now, but we're getting close!!!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

pH tests at 7.5ish today. I thought it would be closer, but alas. Foal is dropping, starting to be less wide from behind. From this point on she's staying separated from the others unless we are physically able to watch them.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the wee one!!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds like it will be soon!! exciting! Here's to a safe delivery and a healthy baby!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm. My super boring foal thread needs a contest. Who wants to compete for a prize? I think a guessing game would be fun. Oh and I could use it to torture you guys once the foal is actually born. *rubs hands together in an evil fashion and runs off to think of rules*


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I like contests! I don't even need a prize! Just the comforting knowledge that I've won is enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

Ooo. Getting closer . Can't wait to see the foal.Contests are always awesome .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, so the prize for the contest is going to be a $25 Visa gift card. So, in order to get the prize, you have to be willing to give me an address to send the card to. I'm still working out the details, so bear with me.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

The contest is going to be questions about the foal. I'm thinking of doing a simple whoever gets the most right wins, but I need a possible tie-breaker and that's the part I'm still trying to decide on. 

I'm going to torture you guys by revealing bits and pieces of the foal once it's born instead of showing you the whole thing. The bits and pieces I reveal will be the answers to the questions. ha ha For example, I may ask what color it is... but only reveal the answer as a close of picture of the hair, with nothing else in the shot. Gosh, I'm sooooo evil!!! :twisted:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha this sounds fun! I like games like this. Even more so when horses are involved!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

ohhhhhh subbing! :grin: I want baby pictures too :shock:


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds great!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

I read one foaling thread and I can't stop reading them now. I'm really exited to see what the foal looks like!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Day 339. Ok, so she's still wide... 









but... pointier?









The milk has become a cloudy yellowish color and when you pinch it between your fingers, it's sticky. Not stringy yet, but definitely sticky. Also the milk is thicker and has a bland flavor instead of a salty flavor. Not sweet yet, though. pH is testing somewhere between 7 & 7.5.

She has some mess on the back of her hocks and a bit in her tail. I'm thinking maybe the mucous plug. 

Today she is holding her tail high and swishing it angrily fairly often. She's definitely mean-mugging the other horses!

Appetite is still good. She's finishing all her concentrate and dives right into the hay, figuratively and literally. lol

Some udder/edema pics, since it's been a while.

Udder with drips that crust up:









Another angle:









Crazy-looking edema angle 1, which doesn't look so bad:









But change your angle a bit and







:









See how it's square looking? Strange.

Ok, on to the contest. Anybody who wants to enter, you can answer the first question now and you will be entered. 

*Question #1:
Is the foal a colt or filly?*

Once the foal is born, the contest has begun and nobody else will be able to enter, so be sure to answer soon! I am doing this contest on two different forums, and so will offer a $25 Visa gift card as a prize for the top scorer on each forum. If you would like to enter on both, then feel free to do so. You may want to do different answers on each forum to increase your chances of winning! Or, if you think you are a really good guesser, then enter the same answers to try and win both! PM me for the name of the other forum if you don't already know and you want to enter there, too.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Colt. She is looking good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Filly! She is getting closer!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

colt:thumbsup: will be making appearance in near future


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm. I'm going to guess Filly. 
Hope you have a healthy foal soon! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Filly 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I am also going with filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, here's our entrants so far:

CLaPorte432- colt
trainerunlimited- filly
paintedpastures- colt
lovelywhisper- filly
MsLady- filly
Glynnis- filly

If I missed anyone or got the guess wrong, let me know. We have no foal as of yet, so entries are still open!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Im gonna guess colt


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, she's playing yo-yo. Milk & pH went backwards. Silly maiden mare, just release the hostage. :-|


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I say its a filly. Its been a year of fillies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I will get in on this!!! I say filly!!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I also say a filly


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going to even it out a bit and say colt


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I'll say filly too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay we need more udder pictures:wink:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay we need more udder pictures:wink: gotta see what to guess for due date:lol:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry guys, been really busy. No foal yet, so contest entries are still open. Just say "colt" or "filly" and you're eligible for the contest that begins once the wee one is born. I'll update the list of entrants as well as show pics from today soon!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm going to say filly!


----------



## Banter1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm guessing filly


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Colt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Udder shot:









She's eating with gusto and acting like she can totally set a world record for longest gestation. pH is staying in the 7.5 range. So... meh.

As for the contest, here is the updated list of entrants:

CLaPorte432- colt
trainerunlimited- filly
paintedpastures- colt
lovelywhisper- filly
MsLady- filly
Glynnis- filly
NorthernHorse- colt
Strawberry4Me- filly
darkpony- filly
aerie- filly
countryryder- colt
Falcor74- filly
Tazzie- filly
Banter- filly
SunnyDraco- colt

If I missed anyone or got the guess wrong, let me know. We have no foal as of yet, so entries are still open!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm voting for filly as well lol


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm thinking a big, bouncy, baby boy. Put me down for colt.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

filly


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm ill have to go with filly


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Today is day 345. No foal and no changes to report.

As far as the contest (for a $25 Visa gift card) goes, here's the current list:

CLaPorte432- colt
Trainerunlimited- filly
Paintedpastures- colt
Lovelywhisper- filly
MsLady- filly
Glynnis- filly
NorthernHorse- colt
Strawberry4Me- filly
darkpony- filly
aerie- filly
countryryder- colt
Falcor74- filly
Tazzie- filly
Banter- filly
SunnyDraco- colt
Bridgertrot- filly
NattaBoss- colt
BlueSpark- filly
KigerQueen- filly

If I missed anyone or got the guess wrong, let me know. Since we have no foal as of yet, you can still enter if you haven't yet! The contest will be questions about the foal, whoever gets the most right wins!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What happens in the event of a tie?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I have something special planned for a tie. *evil laugh*

In the event of a tie, contestants will be asked to make a foal name by combining words from both parents names. "Gentlemen Send Roses" and "Spot Ya Dealing Dirty." The names must use at least one word from each parent and you can add other words if you want. And to make it a bit harder we will follow the APHA registration rules: "Do not use punctuation marks or numbers. Name may not exceed 21 characters and spaced combined."

The winner will be decided by a forum poll.

Who knows, maybe I'll get a cool name that I like so much I end up using it!



Today's update, day 348:

I don't think she's going to foal today, but the milk is white now, and she has dried milk droplets on her back legs. Her appetite is still great, she ate her grain like a champ and took a bit of a nap in the sun and then started on the hay. Her stool is solid apples, so no cow patties yet. The back end is very jiggly, though. No waxing and the udder looks like it has some room to expand. She's still carrying the foal pretty wide. So, not immediate, but hopefully soon!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm gonna go with a colt


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Today is day 350.

She's looking lowish-wide now instead of just wide.









Here it is from the side.









Dried milk drops on the back leg. (sorry for the sideways pic)









Today's udder shot.









Appetite is normal, poop is normal. The pH tested right at 7. The milk looks like skim milk, salty, thin and not sticky.

Interesting side note, my other mare, also a maiden and not exposed to any stallion appears to be having a sympathetic pregnancy. Look at these udder shots:

















I think she's jealous of Oakley's extra food and attention. ha ha


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

As far as the contest (for a $25 Visa gift card) goes, here's the current list:

CLaPorte432- colt
Trainerunlimited- filly
Paintedpastures- colt
Lovelywhisper- filly
MsLady- filly
Glynnis- filly
NorthernHorse- colt
Strawberry4Me- filly
darkpony- filly
aerie- filly
countryryder- colt
Falcor74- filly
Tazzie- filly
Banter- filly
SunnyDraco- colt
Bridgertrot- filly
NattaBoss- colt
BlueSpark- filly
KigerQueen- filly
EnduranceLover6- colt

If I missed anyone or got the guess wrong, let me know. Since we have no foal as of yet, you can still enter if you haven't yet! The contest will be questions about the foal, whoever gets the most right wins! 

In the event of a tie, contestants will be asked to make a foal name by combining words from both parents names. "Gentlemen Send Roses" and "Spot Ya Dealing Dirty." The names must use at least one word from each parent and you can add other words if you want. And to make it a bit harder we will follow the APHA registration rules: "Do not use punctuation marks or numbers. Name may not exceed 21 characters and spaced combined."

The winner will be decided by a forum poll.

Who knows, maybe I'll get a cool name that I like so much I end up using it!


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me down for filly!

Gah I'm so excited to see everyone babies!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, today is day 352. Oakley is wanting to make sure lots and lots of people get a chance to enter the contest. 


No pictures today because it's been nothing but thunderstorms for the last 24 hrs, but I'll give you a verbal rundown.

Big change in her tail last night. It's very limp and unresponsive. She doesn't seem to be able to lift it on her own, it only twitches. Usually when I check her vulva, she voluntarily lifts it and she didn't, so I tried to give her scratches on the tail bone, which always elicits lifting of the tail, but nope, not this time. There are slight indentions on either side of the tail, so I think these are both signs of the relaxation we've been looking for. The vulva is fairly purple on the inside and seems more relaxed.

She's still eating just fine and the poo is normal. The foal still seems to be lowish-wide. I think it's gonna be a last minute thing for her to drop. The milk is between 6.5 & 7 pH. It's still thin and whitish, like skim milk, bland and not sticky.

She was very lonely for her two buddies. I told her to just have the foal and she won't be so lonely.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

(I know this is repetitive, but I keep posting it to make it easier for me to keep track of who I've added and who I have not. Plus, new people will be able to read about the contest without having to go back and dig through pages and pages of posts.)

As far as the contest (for a $25 Visa gift card) goes, here's the current list:

CLaPorte432- colt
Trainerunlimited- filly
Paintedpastures- colt
Lovelywhisper- filly
MsLady- filly
Glynnis- filly
NorthernHorse- colt
Strawberry4Me- filly
Darkpony- filly
Aerie- filly
Countryryder- colt
Falcor74- filly
Tazzie- filly
Banter- filly
SunnyDraco- colt
Bridgertrot- filly
NattaBoss- colt
BlueSpark- filly
KigerQueen- filly
EnduranceLover6- colt
liltuktuk- filly

If I missed anyone or got the guess wrong, let me know. Since we have no foal as of yet, you can still enter if you haven't yet! The contest will be questions about the foal, whoever gets the most right wins! 

In the event of a tie, contestants will be asked to make a foal name by combining words from both parents names. "Gentlemen Send Roses" and "Spot Ya Dealing Dirty." The names must use at least one word from each parent and you can add other words if you want. And to make it a bit harder we will follow the APHA registration rules: "Do not use punctuation marks or numbers. Name may not exceed 21 characters and spaced combined."

The winner will be decided by a forum poll.

Who knows, maybe I'll get a cool name that I like so much I end up using it!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

:arrow: Let's go, Oakley! Let's go! :arrow:

Real changes today folks. Something to be excited about here on day 353.

Here's the behind shot from a few days ago, wideish-low:









And from today...









Where's the baby? 

Oh... there it is....









Got milk?

















So, yeah, finally something to be a bit excited about. The pH is testing somewhere between 6 & 6.5. Milk dripping a bit, as you can see in the pictures. I did catch her kicking at her belly a little bit and there were some odd (and moving) lumps in her near flank area. She's still got a healthy appetite and her poo is normal, but I think we're on the fast track. 4-4-14 would be a fine birthdate, I think.


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am excited for you. Can't wait to see the baby?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooo so excited for you!!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Yayyy!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

It'll be a colt.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

Filly? I think so.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

No foal yet, by the way.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

No! I was sure I would open up this thread and there'd be "hints"! Today is Lilly's due date... maybe she'll steal it.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Still no baby. *sigh*


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got excited, expected a baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Now you *can* get excited.










And so and the game begins.

First of all congrats to all who said "colt." (







<-- but this is me.)

The contest is now closed and your next question is...

*What color is the foal? (Looking for base color here, not pattern... we'll get to that... muh ha ha ha.) >:-D*


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

And here's who's eligible for the contest & point totals so far.

CLaPorte432- colt (1 point)
Trainerunlimited- filly
Paintedpastures- colt (1 point)
Lovelywhisper- filly
MsLady- filly
Glynnis- filly
NorthernHorse- colt (1 point)
Strawberry4Me- filly
Darkpony- filly
Aerie- filly
Countryryder- colt (1 point)
Falcor74- filly
Tazzie- filly
Banter- filly
SunnyDraco- colt (1 point)
Bridgertrot- filly
NattaBoss- colt (1 point)
BlueSpark- filly
KigerQueen- filly
EnduranceLover6- colt (1 point)
Liltuktuk- filly
doubleopi- colt (1 point)
NeryLibra- filly


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

By the way, all seems to be going well for mom & baby. He is pooping and peeing regularly. Oakley is streaming milk and foal is drinking well. I went to wash her udder off and she just streamed milk all over me. She seems to have gotten some small tears in her vulva that are bleeding slightly. The vet is not overly concerned about this but will be checking that and the placenta when she visits tomorrow to pull blood for the IgG test. Oakley is eating, drinking, and pooping. I haven't seen her pee yet. She seems to be a great mom. She is constantly nickering at him and won't let him out of her sight. She watches us carefully, but doesn't object to our handling of him. Now, as for me, I'm going to bed, I'm exhausted!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My color guess is chestnut
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And let's get on with the contest so we can see pictures 

And congrats that she finally gave up her hostage even though it wasn't the gender you hoped for. Bet he is beautiful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness really!!! You're killing me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bay. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats! Even though I lost. Can't wait to see what he looks like!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ill say sorrel


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I am feeling lucky with chestnut 

And congrats!!!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I am going with bay!


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm thinking a nice little chestnut.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Bay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

your baby boy is Bay:wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

FYI - unless the mare has had her agouti tested, color choices are chestnut/sorrel, bay/brown or black. Black is an option if the mare is heterozygous agouti. Allbreedpedigree shows the colt's sire having black babies so he is obviously either Aa or aa for agouti. Thought I would throw that in there since no one has guessed black


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I will say...Bay


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im going to say brown! I want pics lol XD!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

My guess is bay.. Sorry you didn't get your filly!! But I'm sure he will steal your heart anyway(or already has)

Now let's make this game short and sweet! I want pictures of your perfect boy!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Bay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Bay

I can't wait for pictures of the little cutie!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll say Black


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

darkpony said:


> Now let's make this game short and sweet! I want pictures of your perfect boy!


 Aw, the whole point of the game is torture! :twisted:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, the torture continues! If you guessed filly, you are still in, so now guess the color! (points so far in parentheses) Here are the answers we have so far to question #2: *What color is the foal? (Looking for base color here, not pattern... we'll get to that... muh ha ha ha.) >:-D* 

CLaPorte432- bay/brown (1 point)
Trainerunlimited- bay/brown
Paintedpastures- bay/brown (1 point)
Lovelywhisper- *waiting for guess*
MsLady- bay/brown
Glynnis- *waiting for guess
*NorthernHorse- *waiting for guess* (1 point)
Strawberry4Me- bay/brown
Darkpony- bay/brown
Aerie- chestnut/sorrel
Countryryder- *waiting for guess* (1 point)
Falcor74- *waiting for guess
*Tazzie- black
Banter- *waiting for guess*
SunnyDraco- chestnut/sorrel (1 point)
Bridgertrot- *waiting for guess*
NattaBoss- chestnut/sorrel (1 point)
BlueSpark- *waiting for guess*
KigerQueen- bay/brown
EnduranceLover6- *waiting for guess* (1 point)
Liltuktuk- bay/brown
Doubleopi- bay/brown (1 point)
NeryLibra- *waiting for guess*

Once I get all the answers in, I will reveal a small pic that shows the color!

The next question is:

*3. What sort of marking does the foal have on his face, if any? The only answers I will accept are "none, star, blaze, or bald."*


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

As for health, the little guy is doing great. I have lovely video of him running and playing, with a concerned mommy constantly nickering to him... but I guess you'll just have to wait for that! :twisted:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

For marking I'll say blaze


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Those of us not in this contest are just here for pictures of the cute baby!!!! PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry to make the rest of you suffer, egrogan, but alas, I must.

For everyone in the contest...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess blaze...

And I think there should be a time limit on making guesses. I don't want to wait forever to see pictures and some that guessed the gender might not check in for a week or more :'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh! I thought I was out because I guessed filly. I'm going with brown and a star!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Bay...and blaze.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Bald
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so excited to see pictures and video!!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I will say that he has a bald face Bald


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Chestnut & Bald face


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

2 for 2 ya!! no for face markings I say Blaze face


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm going to go with blaze.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmm...You are making this hard. I'm going to say blaze.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im going to say bald face


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to go with blaze.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I am going with Blaze


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Here are the answers we have so far to question #2: *What color is the foal? (Looking for base color here, not pattern... we'll get to that... muh ha ha ha.) >:-D* 

CLaPorte432- bay/brown (1 point)
Trainerunlimited- bay/brown
Paintedpastures- bay/brown (1 point)
Lovelywhisper- *waiting for guess*
MsLady- bay/brown
Glynnis- bay/brownNorthernHorse- *waiting for guess* (1 point)
Strawberry4Me- bay/brown
Darkpony- bay/brown
Aerie- chestnut/sorrel
Countryryder- *waiting for guess* (1 point)
Falcor74- bay/brownTazzie- black
Banter- *waiting for guess*
SunnyDraco- chestnut/sorrel (1 point)
Bridgertrot- *waiting for guess*
NattaBoss- chestnut/sorrel (1 point)
BlueSpark- *waiting for guess*
KigerQueen- bay/brown
EnduranceLover6- chestnut/sorrel (1 point)
Liltuktuk- bay/brown
Doubleopi- bay/brown (1 point)
NeryLibra- *waiting for guess*

Once I get all the answers in, I will reveal a small pic that shows the color! I will send a PM to those who haven't answered yet and give them 24 hrs. to get a guess in, as we need to move this along! Whether or not they have their answers in by 3:00 pm EST, you will get your first picture.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Update for #3: *What sort of marking does the foal have on his face, if any? The only answers I will accept are "none, star, blaze, or bald."* 

CLaPorte432- blaze (1 point)
Trainerunlimited- *waiting for guess
*Paintedpastures- blaze (1 point)
Lovelywhisper- *waiting for guess*
MsLady- bald
Glynnis- star
NorthernHorse- *waiting for guess* (1 point)
Strawberry4Me- blaze
Darkpony- *waiting for guess*
Aerie- *waiting for guess*
Countryryder- *waiting for guess* (1 point)
Falcor74- blaze
Tazzie- blaze
Banter- *waiting for guess*
SunnyDraco- blaze (1 point)
Bridgertrot- *waiting for guess*
NattaBoss- blaze (1 point)
BlueSpark- *waiting for guess*
KigerQueen- bald
EnduranceLover6- bald (1 point)
Liltuktuk- blaze
Doubleopi- bald (1 point)
NeryLibra- *waiting for guess*

The number in parentheses is the current points (which came from guessing colt correctly, no other points will be added until answers are revealed.)

Time limit for this guess will be 3:00 pm EST on Friday, April 11th.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I tell you what, I was really gonna drag this thing out, like 10 questions. I swear! Now I'm gonna shorten it to 5 and we'll just use the tie-breaker if we have to. And, I will give you the other two questions now. Here we go!
*
4. What pattern is the foal. You can choose "solid, tobiano, tovero, or overo." (Patterns will be based on APHA style reckoning. We'll not get all technical with the genetics.)

5. Does the foal have any blue in either eye? (This is actual will-stay-blue due to pinto genes, not "baby" blue.)*


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Blaze and sorrel tobiano and one blue eye
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

sorrel, tobiano, blaze, one blue eye.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Bay, blaze, one blue eye, overo (assuming splash or frame is what causes the blaze and blue eye, but is not white across the back.)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm going tovero, one partial blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Tovero, yes to the blue in the eyes


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tovero. No blue eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

Ah color patterns, my Achilles heel. I'm going to say tobiano, no blue eyes.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm on a roll:lol: next guess is Tobiano no blue eyes :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Tovero and no blue eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Brown tovaro with a bald face and at least 1 blue eye.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm gonna say blaze, tobiano, and no blue eyes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Tovaro, one partial blue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Tovero. Blue eyes.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Tobiano, one blue eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

Chestnut, Tobiano, no blue eyes.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

ok .. I did my research(is that cheating?) 

my guess- bay, star, tobiano, no blue eyes!! (crossing my fingers)

and I appreciate you speeding things up!!  LETS SEE THIS BABY!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I am seriously just shooting out random guesses. I have no clue what the little guy looks like, but here's the thing: I want to know!!!! 

I don't care if I win or lose, I just want pictures!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Bay, tovero, bald, at least one blue eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

Bay/brown base color.

Tovero pattern.

No blue eyes.

Blaze marking.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, ok... I'll give you the first picture!

Whoever guessed "chestnut/sorrel" you are correct!!! (Much to my dismay.)










Annnnnnnnndddddd there's your chestnut/sorrel picture.








You mad?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cant wait to see the whole baby!!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll update the contest as soon as I can, but I'm just exhausted right now. The vet was late today and I still have a lot of work to do around the house before I have to go to work tonight. The good news is that the vet check came out ok, with even the mare looking better than we initially thought. 

Bear with me... another picture coming tomorrow that will answer the question of what marking the little feller has on his face!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Hopefully I'm not too late for my guesses lol

I was going to say chestnut but since you posted it already, darn! lol

Chestnut, blaze, tovero, one blue eye


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, you missed the chestnut deadline, so I can't give you credit for that one since I already posted the answer, but I'll count the rest of the answers toward the contest, you could still tie if nobody gets 100% correct.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, here's the points after question #2.

CLaPorte432- bay/brown (1 point)
Trainerunlimited- bay/brown
Paintedpastures- bay/brown (1 point)
Lovelywhisper- chesnut/sorrel (1 point)
MsLady- bay/brown
Glynnis- bay/brown
NorthernHorse-did not answer in time (1 point)
Strawberry4Me- bay/brown
Darkpony- bay/brown
Aerie- chestnut/sorrel (1 point)
Countryryder- did not answer in time (1 point)
Falcor74- bay/brown
Tazzie- black
Banter- did not answer in time
SunnyDraco- chestnut/sorrel (2 points)
Bridgertrot- did not answer in time
NattaBoss- chestnut/sorrel (2 points)
BlueSpark- chestnut/sorrel (1 point)
KigerQueen- bay/brown
EnduranceLover6- chestnut/sorrel (2 points)
Liltuktuk- bay/brown
Doubleopi- bay/brown (1 point)
NeryLibra- bay/brown

Will update again tomorrow with #3 answer and a pic, so all answers to #3 must be in by 12:00 pm EST. (Time is due to my work/sleep schedule.)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Girl...You need to hurry up with this contest! ****!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm. Savoring. Every. Moment.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok... your next pic... points go to those who picked...

Blaze!










Points total to follow...


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG! Look at that sweet little face!!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awwwww he is adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, here is the point total after #3:

CLaPorte432- blaze (2 points)
Trainerunlimited- blaze (1 point)
Paintedpastures- blaze (2 points)
Lovelywhisper- did not answer in time (1 point)
MsLady- bald
Glynnis- star
NorthernHorse-did not answer in time (1 point)
Strawberry4Me- blaze (1 point)
Darkpony- star
Aerie- did not answer in time (1 point)
Countryryder- did not answer in time (1 point)
Falcor74- blaze (1 point)
Tazzie- blaze (1 point)
Banter- did not answer in time
SunnyDraco- blaze (3 points)
Bridgertrot- blaze (1 point)
NattaBoss- blaze (3 points)
BlueSpark- blaze (2 points)
KigerQueen- bald
EnduranceLover6- bald (2 points)
Liltuktuk- blaze (1 point)
Doubleopi- bald (1 point)
NeryLibra- blaze (1 point)

Deadline for the next question is at 12 pm EST again tomorrow. And then another picture!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh your such a tease with the pics....WE want more!!:lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh man, I'm terrible at this game. But what an adorable face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah dang it,I've been sick and haven't been on in a while,I'm way behind contest-wise now.. What question are we on?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

#4 what pattern does he have
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm saying tobiano for color pattern


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Saaad! I have had a hectic week and work until just now so I missed the face marking question  I was going to say blaze buut it's too late! lol

If I still can though I would like to say that his pattern is tobiano with no blue eyes 

And I would also like to mention that his little face is just so cute!!!


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

What a sweet little face. I cannot wait for the full body.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

darkpony said:


> ok .. I did my research(is that cheating?)


 Actually, no it is not cheating. I think it's great you did your research. I hope it pays off for you!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok,today's points to to the people who guessed "Tobiano!" Yay!

Here's your picture! Sleeping with your butt in mom's feed pan is soooo comfy!












*Update after #4. What pattern is the foal. You can choose "solid, tobiano, tovero, or overo." (Patterns will be based on APHA style reckoning. We'll not get all technical with the genetics.)
*
CLaPorte432- tovero (2 points)
Trainerunlimited- tobiano (2 points)
Paintedpastures- tobiano (3 points)
Lovelywhisper- tobiano (2 points)
MsLady- tovero
Glynnis- tovero
NorthernHorse-did not answer in time (1 point)
Strawberry4Me- overo (1 point)
Darkpony- tobiano (1 point)
Aerie- tobiano (2 points)
Countryryder- tobiano (2 points)
Falcor74- tovero (1 point)
Tazzie- tovero (1 point)
Banter- did not answer in time
SunnyDraco- tovero (3 points)
Bridgertrot- tovero (1 point)
NattaBoss- tobiano (4 points)
BlueSpark- tobiano (3 points)
KigerQueen- tovero
EnduranceLover6- did not answer in time (2 points)
Liltuktuk- tobiano (2 points)
Doubleopi- tovero (1 point)
NeryLibra- tovero (1 point)


Tomorrow's final picture will answer the question:
*
5. Does the foal have any blue in either eye? (This is actual will-stay-blue due to pinto genes, not "baby" blue.)

*Same Bat-time, same Bat-channel! (Noonish, EST.)


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

I posted it with my pattern guess, but to repeat I'm thinking no blue eyes for your baby boy. He's gorgeous from that angle, can't wait for the final picture (and even more once the contest is over :twisted: )


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm,I'm gonna go with no blue


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

No blue


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, I have everybody's eye guesses ready except for Northern, Banter, and EnduranceLover. Almost there!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

JetdecksComet said:


> Actually, no it is not cheating. I think it's great you did your research. I hope it pays off for you!


Nope... I haven't been right once!! Lol. I don't care about the prize.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

lol, Well, there's only so much that research can do for you... lot of luck involved here, too!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful face, can't wait to see more pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry, "in-laws" dropped by unexpectedly and caused me to get behind on schedule. I will update the post as soon as I can, but I have to get some sleep before work. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see the little guy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

No new picture yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

And, the final answer is...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201577852228044&set=vb.1229954721&type=2&theater

Here are the final scores:

CLaPorte432- no blue (3 points)
Trainerunlimited- no blue (3 points)
Paintedpastures- no blue (4 points)
Lovelywhisper- no blue (3 points)
MsLady- blue
Glynnis- blue
NorthernHorse-did not answer in time (1 point)
Strawberry4Me- blue (1 point)
Darkpony- no blue (2 points)
Aerie- no blue (3 points)
Countryryder- no blue (3 points)
Falcor74- blue (1 point)
Tazzie- blue (1 point)
Banter- did not answer in time
SunnyDraco- no blue (4 points)
Bridgertrot- blue (1 point)
*NattaBoss- no blue (5 points)
*BlueSpark- blue (3 points)
KigerQueen- blue
EnduranceLover6- did not answer in time (2 points)
Liltuktuk- blue (2 points)
Doubleopi- blue (1 point)
NeryLibra- no blue (2 point)

*NattaBoss is the only one who got all 5 correct! Way to go! *









Thanks for playing everyone and congrats to NattaBoss. (PM me your information so I know who to send the gift card to.)

lol I'm kind of sad that we don't get to do the tiebreaker. Oh well. Still torturing the other forum with it. Had a 3 way tie over there!


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

He's adorable.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks!

Bonus picture, as a newborn:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a cutie! Loved the video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

Ahhh I can't believe I won :happydance: ! Hooray for guessing! Your boy is so handsome.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats He is a sweetie!!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Just a quick update, I don't have time to do pics right now.

We have decided on the registered name "Will Send Ya Roses" with the totally unrelated barn name of Rhaego. Rhaego is doing great and can be touched all over and easily caught and haltered. We are working on leading when mom goes to and from barn, paddock, and pasture. He is also learning to pick up his feet. He's a good boy with people, because he gets a pinch on the bum when he tries to kick at us, but he's really naughty to him mom, who doesn't discipline him at all, so he gives her a good double-barrel wallop when she moves when he's trying to nurse, or if she ignores him and he wants to play. I really hope she gets tired of it all and starts to lay into him!

He's growing like a weed! When he was first born, his halter would not sit at his poll, but instead the crownpiece fell halfway down his neck. Now it fits snugly. My vet asked if his sire was an Arab, as he has quite a dishy face right now. She says he's going to have a beautiful head when he grows up. I really like how he's filling out, looks like a pretty muscular horse, without being overly so. I am really impressed with the cross so far. His intelligence, willingness, and overall friendliness without being pushy have really made an impression on me. I hope to repeat the cross and get my filly that I want!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Rhaego is a great barn name  did you get it from Game of Thrones?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep, you're the first person who knew what it was from. :mrgreen:


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Ha! Yessss  The Stallion Who Mounts the World  lol


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

New pictures!

Mr. Bucket Inspector








Ohai, you gots the camera... again... *sigh*








How's this grazing thing work again? Like this?








Mom takes an opportunity to have a roll while baby is distracted.








Ah, safe and sound back in my straw after a tiring day outside, but I think I'll stay awake for a while yet.








I'm not even tired... *yawn*








Not even *big yawn* a little...








*SNORE*


----------

